# variable cam gear from newer 2.0



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

DefHare said:


> More info on these Franco gears for anyone that wants to know.
> Franco Industries website>>> http://thorin.adnc.com/~figf/
> Also..apparently VW may have made a similar gear for certain 8v mk4 engines (engine code BBW). This is a US spec engine as well but i guess not very many of them. Theyre said to have variable cam timing and have THIS cam gear on them... which is titled "cam gear adjuster unit (cam gear)". Part # 06A 109 087
> Pretty cool stuff.



Has anyone actually tried to use one of the VW cam gear's


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

no one has tried?

Does anyone have one of theses on a factory car or better pics?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well i sent the guy an email... sounds simple enough... if it has the cam sensor ring and will work with an avh engine i'll give it a go


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

rommeldawg said:


> well i sent the guy an email... sounds simple enough... if it has the cam sensor ring and will work with an avh engine i'll give it a go


It does not have a sensor ring, that BBW engine uses a CMP pickup machined into the camshaft at the opposite end of the cam in the head.

I've always wondered about them... could be worked with, but who knows if there are any real world gains... hp/torque stay the same but come in earlier with this setup, however it was probably designed mainly for emissions, like most other gimmicks.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Are we even sure this is a self-adjusting unit and not just a regular adjustable gear? I cant tell by the pic above. Because if it was, power figures for this particular 2.0 would be vastly different from every other 2.0. I cant find anything about it online. Also, if it is self adjusting, I wonder how the profile would differ, the cam design itself is different to accommodate the gear and CMP. Seems the BBW was 2004/2005 only. Maybe they came on the automatic trans cars?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Also found these tid-bits from past threads....



WPJetta said:


> I can confrim that my 2004 jetta PZEV has the BBW engine. VVT? no way!
> My car was originally shipped to and bought in NY. The manual has a separate insert for the BBW engine as well, so the manual has specs for and engine with [email protected] and [email protected] My guess is for the extra RPM's for the constraint from the vapor prevention (supposedly what makes it pzev) and was only sold in select states
> 
> 
> _Modified by WPJetta at 9:51 PM 1-24-2009_





tdogg74 said:


> Ok, I checked with a VW contact of mine. The BBW was in the 2002-2005 Jettas. That gear is nothing special..in fact they break all the time.
> 
> Junk guys....move on.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the info:thumbup:


----------



## bugtdi (Aug 30, 2006)

The cam gear is hydraulically actuated from that sensor thing on the back side of the head. It must have that to work and the computer must have the software to make it work. It is specific the the BBW engine. Won't work on the others. Other heads wont work on the BBW either. Computer expects to see this sensor. If it does not it won't run correctly. Does any one know the torque spec for this cam gear? 

bug


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

After some time studying the 1.8t head, I can only assume this gear advances the cam a LOT at startup (and possibly idle) for emissions only. Thats what the 1.8t head does....advance to 20-something degrees on cold-starts, then return to 0* when the O2 is warmed up. Except, unbeknown to the public, tuners discovered this a LONG time ago and incorporated it into their tuning so that it works more like VVT on the intake cam. 

So, theoretically, a chip tuner could keep the advance till mid-rpm, then return to 0* position. Question is, what's the advance on cold start? I could see retarding the belt one tooth (8*) so that is sits whatever advance till mid-rpm, then when it goes back to its normal position, its retarded 8*. Wouldn't be much gain on a stock cam, but on a 266* or a 270* cam, it would be significant.

Realistically though, the BEV is a limited number engine code, and no tuner is going to waste their resources tuning this motor.


----------



## jettakillinme (Jan 10, 2012)

*slight wobble*

i have a 2004 jetta with bbw motor. the cam pulley has a mm worth of wobble in it.... how long can this go b4 it becomes a real problem.. anyone experianced this problem? i dont think replacing it is that difficult its the $400 price tag that hurts...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep, it's on the BBW engines. Purely for emissions (BBW is a different emission tier engine, I forget exactly what, PZEV maybe?), BBW engines with this setup have the same hp/tq numbers as AEG/AVH/BEV.

To make it work on a non-BBW 2.0, you'd need a BBW head, wiring harness, ECU, etc etc, basically a whole BBW setup, and all for no power gain. Definitely not worth it.

bugtdi-
The torque spec on that bolt is 130Nm, and I believe it's a torque-to-yield bolt, so replace it once loosened.

jettakillinme-
If it's got wobble in it, replace it. $400 is cheaper than the much more extensive repair that will be necessary should it break.


----------

